# Motivational graffiti in Emigraton Cyn SLC UT



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Whoever defaced the shoulder of Emigraton canyon with: 

GO HARDER GO
Cippo is stoked
Zabriskie is stoked
BIG RING!!! 
etc...

should have their ass kicked
that is all


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Havent seen it. Is it on the road surface or somewhere else. I havent been up there in a while. Some people are stupid, thats for sure.


----------

